# Welcome Home Malcolm and Frost!



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I got two new boys yesterday. I go them from the same store at the same time, so I'll leave them together until it comes time for breeding them. Their names are Frost and Malcolm. Frost because he has little white tips at the end of his fur, and Malcolm after a character from the Harry Dresden books, by Jim Butcher (1,000 points to whoever can name the character!  )

Here are their pics:
I'm wondering if Frost might be some sort of agouti? I tried to get pictures of his underfur, so let me know. He has dark eyes.

















Here are the two of them together. Frost is the darker one, and Malcolm is a little smaller.









Here is Malcolm. He has dark pink eyes. At first I thought maybe he was a kind of champagne (being pet store stock, of course he wouldn't look like a show champagne), but now I'm wondering if he's an exceptionally dark siamese? I think his eyes might be ruby.

















Opinions always welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love their dark noses


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, I didn't even notice Frost has a dark nose in the pic! It's much less noticeable in person, I assure you. Someone, I think Jack, maybe, mentioned that pet store mice have a tendancy to have dark points even if they aren't siamese/himi/burmese.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I still think they are cute though


----------

